# Lire les pps sur iPod touch



## Vladimok (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment lire les pps sur iPod touch?

Merci


----------



## Lamar (11 Janvier 2009)

En cliquant dessus !? (je ne suis pas sûr, mais sur mon iPhone j'en avais un en pièce jointe, j'ai cliqué dessus, ça a fonctionné). Essaie.


----------

